# Why don't Uber and Lyft provide discounted dashcams?



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

I think most drivers would agree a dashcam is a smart idea. It baffles me that Uber and Lyft don't make strong recommendations to drivers and use their economic clout to provide them to the drivers and a discounted cost. Maybe recommend 4 or 5 models spanning the cost spectrum. And provide advice on which features are most beneficial.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Because neither Uber nor Lyft care to incur the expense of staffing up to employ personnel to spend time reviewing the footage. When they do review footage in a particular case it seems to be the exception, not the rule. That's certainly been my direct experience.


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Because neither Uber nor Lyft care to incur the expense of staffing up to employ personnel to spend time reviewing the footage. When they do review footage in a particular case it seems to be the exception, not the rule. That's certainly been my direct experience.


I don't care so much about uber and Lyft seeing footage as i am knowing that if something goes down i will have video.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

They cannot even answer our phone calls properly..you want them giving advice on cams.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Why would they? We are contractors, any issues we have with other road users or riders is between us and the police, not Uber. 

in the case of insurance claims, then it’s between the police and the insurance company

if Uber needs to be involved somehow then it’s between the police and Uber, Uber otherwise doesn’t needs to be involved at all.

Ive never felt the need for a dashcam, only made one insurance claim in 7years,


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

dfscerp said:


> I think most drivers would agree a dashcam is a smart idea. It baffles me that Uber and Lyft don't make strong recommendations to drivers and use their economic clout to provide them to the drivers and a discounted cost. Maybe recommend 4 or 5 models spanning the cost spectrum. And provide advice on which features are most beneficial.


I think it’s because they care about you too much to spend money on you. They want you to love them for who they are not what you can get out of them. Oh shit that’s your girlfriend not Uber


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Classified said:


> Why would they? We are contractors, any issues we have with other road users or riders is between us and the police, not Uber.
> 
> in the case of insurance claims, then it’s between the police and the insurance company
> 
> ...


never felt the need - OK
so the day you need it, you going back in time to set it up..lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dfscerp said:


> Why don't Uber and Lyft provide discounted dashcams?


Because Uber and Lyft are too busy discounting your mileage rate.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

dfscerp said:


> I think most drivers would agree a dashcam is a smart idea. It baffles me that Uber and Lyft don't make strong recommendations to drivers and use their economic clout to provide them to the drivers and a discounted cost. Maybe recommend 4 or 5 models spanning the cost spectrum. And provide advice on which features are most beneficial.


Simple - providing dashcams would go against Uber's claims that it is a technology company and not a taxi company.

Providing an app is in keeping with its technology company claims; providing driver equipment is not.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

They don't want proof that their cash cows were in the wrong and would have to cancel them from the platform.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

dfscerp said:


> I think most drivers would agree a dashcam is a smart idea. It baffles me that Uber and Lyft don't make strong recommendations to drivers and use their economic clout to provide them to the drivers and a discounted cost. Maybe recommend 4 or 5 models spanning the cost spectrum. And provide advice on which features are most beneficial.


A very good question. 

UBER/LYFT ought to let you buy one on credit from a company like Best Buy or Pep Boys and then take a small % off of every ride to pay for it over time--like 3 months.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

They don’t want any negative marks against the pax. Same reason they practically prod us into giving 5 stars to everyone. Uber wasn’t set up to give you a safe gig. It was set up to make money 💰.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

TNC's are set up to leverage the general public at large into giving rides depending upon abundance of available drivers. The more the merrier it is for them.

So in their minds they have tens of millions of drivers and looking at getting hundreds of millions more as everyone, they expect due to overpopulation, will be giving rides.

So they don't care about drivers like a small taxi company would.

They only offer us crap offers that benefit them.

Most drivers won't be doing Uber much at all or for very long due to the low pay, to bother about dashcams.

Cameras in the vehicle upset the paxen, likely why Uber etc don't offer drivers discounts for them.

The secret is to have hidden cams and mics with a small sign about possible recording someplace and that way one has physical evidence and the bad paxen goes to court or to corporate not knowing this. Then you can show what a lying sack of sh*t they are 😄.

See for people to do sh*t, they must not like the driver for some reason.

That's a rare thing for me. 😁


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dfscerp said:


> Why don't Uber and Lyft provide discounted dashcams?


Because they aren't getting paid to endorse any


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

I had a young lady in very skimpy clothing pass out in my back seat. It took me 15 minutes to wake her up and then walk her drunk ass to the door.

What i don't want is some drunken pax thinking they were molested or improperly touched.

I went out that week and bought a dashcam. It didn't last a year, so i want to buy a better one but wonder why Lyft and Uber don't help the drivers out on this?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

dfscerp said:


> I had a young lady in very skimpy clothing pass out in my back seat. It took me 15 minutes to wake her up and then walk her drunk ass to the door.
> 
> What i don't want is some drunken pax thinking they were molested or improperly touched.
> 
> I went out that week and bought a dashcam. It didn't last a year, so i want to buy a better one but wonder why Lyft and Uber don't help the drivers out on this?


See here in sunny Florida no one is allowed to touch another person without their permission or it's considered assault.

So that means no dumping of drunks on the side of the road.

Call the cops and even the cops can't touch someone unless they are arresting them. Then one also finds an assaulting a police officer charge tacked on to cover them from Federal Law about assault under the color of authority. 

It's a crazy mixed up world.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Simple - providing dashcams would go against Uber's claims that it is a technology company and not a taxi company.
> 
> Providing an app is in keeping with its technology company claims; providing driver equipment is not.


He mentioned getting a discount and they provided free hand sanitizer, wipes, and gloves during the whole pandemic. They also give discounts for auto repairs with certain partners so it has nothing to do with being an independent contractor.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> He mentioned getting a discount and they provided free hand sanitizer, wipes, and gloves during the whole pandemic.


Businesses of all descriptions provided free PPE during the pandemic - this is not indicative of business type or the industry that a company is in.


> They also give discounts for auto repairs with certain partners so it has nothing to do with being an independent contractor.


No, those were third party companies who gave the discounts, not Uber. The OP asked why Uber itself does not provide discounted dashcams.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Businesses of all descriptions provided free PPE during the pandemic - this is not indicative of business type or the industry that a company is in.
> No, those were third party companies who gave the discounts, not Uber. The OP asked why Uber itself does not provide discounted dashcams.


He asked why they didn't use their economic clout to provide them at a discount to driver's. That's exactly doing the same thing they do when they team up with a third party cimpany like Pep Boys and offer a 10% discount for maintenance. Uber doesn't have a warehouse to store and ship dash cams. Obviously they would go to a third party company and say if you offer a 25% discount we will refer all of our drivers to your company to purchase dash cams. That's exactly what he is asking they do at the least. PPE is not free. Uber paid the third party company to process and ship the orders so obviously they can still help out their independent contractors. Your beating a dead horse on this one.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The answer is simple and here is proof from a former Uber Executive.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> The answer is simple and here is proof from a former Uber Executive.
> 
> View attachment 674156


Why certainly they do care. I get emails every week saying that they miss me. Isn't that proof? And yes if you have a bridge to sell me I will take it.


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

elelegido said:


> The OP asked why Uber itself does not provide discounted dashcams.


Obviously, a vendor working with Uber or Lyft achieves the same desired result, a discounted dashcam.


----------



## SpenceInPCB (5 mo ago)

Diamond drivers can't even get an Uber Beacon 2.0 in our market, why should you get a dash cam?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I think the OPs question has been answered. U/L have no reason to make it easy for drivers to purchase dash cams (I say this in spite of Uber begging us to "register" our dash cams, whatever that meant). The more dash cams that are out there the more drivers are going to be asking for footage to be reviewed, and if U/L sponsor the discounts they are more on the hook to review footage.

Just think about how many rides the TNCs give each day, then about what percent of those rides have issues/complaints. You would need a full time department reviewing footage, evaluating the situations, and making judgments. U/L want to minimize labor costs and law suits. The question is, would encouraging dash cams support those goals. I think it's debatable.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> They don’t want any negative marks against the pax. Same reason they practically prod us into giving 5 stars to everyone. Uber wasn’t set up to give you a safe gig. It was set up to make money 💰.



They prod us to give pax a 5? Where’s that? I give 5’s except to very annoying people (and that just depends on my mood 😎


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> They prod us to give pax a 5? Where’s that? I give 5’s except to very annoying people (and that just depends on my mood 😎


By the way it wants a rating before moving on. I don’t inspect the back before rating. I don’t have time for that. Sometimes I’ll letter see shit that I should have taken into consideration but it’s too late.


----------

